# dilemma



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I haven't really posted before but am in a bit of pickle and don't know where to turn.  I am due to start my 3rd (and last) ivf treatment in 15 days and I seem to have gone mental!  Fighting with husband, snapping at my gorgeous 7 year old, totally depressed can barely get dinner on each night.......
if I am like this now what am i going to be like when I have started treatment (my doc has put me on the pill for 2 months, so that is probably not helping).

I am now thinking can I go through with ivf again...............not doing it means thats it, only one child forever...............
to make matters worse my husband doesn't really want to and is only agreeing for me (he has another child to a previous relationship)

do I selfishly go ahead with it or do I call it a day be happy with my lot and get on with my life??

Alex


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hii sweetheart
Its so hard and not really sure what to say other than I think you do really want another baby above all else and this is your last chance to get there.  Having said that can you delay it by a month or so as that is what we have done as I have felt not ready, I know where you are coming from snapping at dh and ds - we are under enormous pressure and it really does take its toll.
Just take a bit of extra time.
good luck
love
susie


----------



## alexkeys (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for that, I actually feel loads better just getting everything off my chest and having a good cry,
good luck to you too 
xx


----------

